# Raw milk and coffee



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone add non steamed Milk to coffee?

As a general rule I tend to drink an espresso in the morning and brewed coffee (Clever or French Press) at work every day, both without milk.

I rarely have milk based drinks apart from the occasional attempt micro foam at the weekend, which doesn't resemble latte art but taste quite good.

The only other time I add milk to coffee is when I'm making a Moka Pot and I tend to add water plus a drop of milk straight from the fridge. Which I like the taste of for some strange reason.

Does anyone else add raw milk to coffee?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Does anyone add non steamed Milk to coffee? Does anyone else add raw milk to coffee?


For me

Americano = always with milk and 1/2 to 1 whole sweetener, depending on the coffee origin

Espresso = always without milk never sweetened

Lattes and Cappas = not so often, If I do, I have em very strong with 1/2 a sweetener

Possibly getting a Granita maker....so may explore the dark side of iced coffee drinks.

Also as a sinner...I'm going to confess to sometimes using Evaporated Milk, not all but just a touch sometimes......throwback from my days as a child, where i developed a liking for the taste of it.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I do with a French press , just to add a bit of sweetness without adding sugar. I do try it beforehand though to see if it requires it.

And since I have added the Sylvia steam arm to the classic I have been having a sort of milky coffee because I just can't seem to nail it (more practice required)


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

Not home made ones, but if I'm out and the filter coffee is too blend and bitter, then I add milk and sugar. I have also tried adding milk to cold brew, but prefer it without.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't the tastebuds for espresso just yet, so I like a nice flat white. I'll have a latte with vanilla syrup every now and then.

I do remember a few years ago when I drank granulated coffee I used to love a drop of evaporated milk like DavecUK.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For me, raw milk is straight from the cow.

Do you mean cold milk? (eg pasteurised or homogenised and delivered to you?)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glenn said:


> For me, raw milk is straight from the cow.
> 
> Do you mean cold milk? (eg pasteurised or homogenised and delivered to you?)


Ha ha....sorry Glenn.

I was just meaning milk straight from fridge rather than the udder.









Basically pasteurised milk straight out of the milk carton/bottle that's not been steamed or frothed......or shaken in jam jar!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> I haven't the tastebuds for espresso just yet, so I like a nice flat white. I'll have a latte with vanilla syrup every now and then.
> 
> I do remember a few years ago when I drank granulated coffee I used to love a drop of evaporated milk like DavecUK.


In the Canary islands I believe they use "condensed" milk in some of their coffee's (it's good straight from the tin !!!)=condensed milk.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> In the Canary islands I believe they use "condensed" milk in some of their coffee's (it's good straight from the tin !!!)=condensed milk.


Condensed milk sandwiches from the mid 70's put me off this stuff for life


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

glevum said:


> Condensed milk sandwiches from the mid 70's put me off this stuff for life


Never had condensed milk sandwiches. Brown sugar sandwiches yes!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Never had condensed milk sandwiches. Brown sugar sandwiches yes!


Is this drug jive talk again


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

sugar sandwiches, ketchup sandwiches. Weetabix with butter on it. The poor 70's


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> sugar sandwiches, ketchup sandwiches. Weetabix with butter on it. The poor 70's


Check the new off topic thread I started , perfect place to post that ......

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15803-We-were-so-poor-we-and-to-eat


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is this drug jive talk again


LOL .....it does sound like something that John Belushi would have for breakfast.


----------



## RC1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Incidentally has anyone tried 'raw' unpasteurised milk? Supposed to taste great, but has to be bought direct. Wonder how it would steam or taste in coffee?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

glevum said:


> Condensed milk sandwiches from the mid 70's put me off this stuff for life


You should try them again, you might like them now!!!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

RC1 said:


> Incidentally has anyone tried 'raw' unpasteurised milk? Supposed to taste great, but has to be bought direct. Wonder how it would steam or taste in coffee?


Yes I have, and it is more variable in steaming ability than pasteurised or pasteurised and homogenised. The first attempts were with early milk, from spring, and it did not seem to stretch at all, a further attempt in summer, worked well.

FWIW I usually plump for Prince Charlie's milk from Ayrshire cows (Waitrose) which is pasteurised BUT NOT homogenised.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Stephen are you aware that the Duchy brand was actually purchased from prince Charlies Duchy of Cornwall business and as such isn't what it was a few years ago? It's now more or less Waitrose's luxury brand.

I've found that Morrisons, Asda and Tesco organic milk is just as good as the Waitrose one, but I prefer to buy local organic milk from Booths.

I grew up drinking green top milk which was raw milk and I still think it tasted better, I would use it now but haven't been able to find a local source of it.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Stephen are you aware that the Duchy brand was actually purchased from prince Charlies Duchy of Cornwall business and as such isn't what it was a few years ago? It's now more or less Waitrose's luxury brand.
> 
> I've found that Morrisons, Asda and Tesco organic milk is just as good as the Waitrose one, but I prefer to buy local organic milk from Booths.
> 
> I grew up drinking green top milk which was raw milk and I still think it tasted better, I would use it now but haven't been able to find a local source of it.


Hi Charlie, yes I am aware, but it is still Duchy and the milk comes from the same places... The milk I am referring to is as far as I know (barring Jersey "Gold Top") the only organic milk that hasn't been homogenised.

And yes I agree that "green top" is great stuff, as I wrote above it has given me variable stretching results, depending on the season I think... grass or silage etc., inside or out and so on.

How far is Rimington from Chorley?

http://gazegillorganics.co.uk/product-category/organic-dairy/page/2/


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

33 miles each way unfortunately


----------

